# Why use reverse on a lathe?



## Mike Mills (Apr 1, 2014)

This fellow shows why I need reverse on my lathe so often.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2014)

We need to show this to JR so he can fix his walnut bowl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 1, 2014)

I already saw it! I'm going to fix a reverse switch on mine... I have a nice little pile of messed up pots that I need to fix as well.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 1, 2014)

AWESOME and funny!!


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 4, 2014)

So that's what that switch is for. I'll have to use it more often. I usually just throw them in the firewood pile.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2014)

Can I put one on my bandsaw and get my fingers back?

























































I'm kidding....I have all my fingers. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 4, 2014)

I guess this means an end to funnel making!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

